# Easters Ears - Asha and Hudson



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Cool day here today so decided to go to the park with Asha and Hudson and the bunny ears!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

heehee !!! but fancy putting those ears on them, they do look good though


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Australia !
Nice bunnies you got there


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh they look so cute! I will have to get some of those for the pups!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

loll! That's adorable!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've always wanted to see the elusive Australian Giant Golden Rabbit. Nice find! You must have searched high and low for days on end...and found 2!!! 


...I thought Ike was the only 1...and of course an import.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Cute pictures! Thanks for sharing-:wavey:


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, too gorgeous. Great pics.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

How cute - two Goldens hopping down the bunny trail with their ears.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute and good sports to boot!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Those Easter bunnies can come to my house any time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are the two most beautiful bunnies I have ever seen. Wish those easter bunnies would come visit me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those were all great but I really enjoyed that last picture.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone, they also had a lovely sniff and romp in the park after posing with the bunny ears. Thanks for your comments and hope you all enjoy your time over the coming Easter break.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  they look great!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Adorable, silly and cute all in one picture! Love them!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Two beautiful rabbits, great pictures!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Cutest Easter bunnies I've ever seen!!!


----------

